# Re-bonding?



## Mannix (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey, If you have read my post in Introductions, you got the long winded story about my 2 cockatiels Henry and Dexter, a male a female addition to my family 

Henry had always been bonded with me, over the last year I spent alot less time with them and barely let them out due to problems at home and moving house, things like that.. Henry has still kept his connection with me but now I have the capability to let them out all the time.. But the thing is.. They just sit on their cage and preen.. I wonder if they are just.. bored?

What I want to ask is how can I interract with my babes, get them to play and be goofy again, I have lost touch with them in a way and I feel guilty sure but it couldn't be helped..

Dexter is not hand tame at all, doesn't really like people and by now she is just over a year old.. How can I go about working on my relationship with her, she is so attached to Henry and will follow him anywhere and do a lot of things with his lead 

Anything you guys and girls can say, examples of what you yourselves do with your fids, how you won over the untameable.. Everything would be amazing and really help me


----------



## Mannix (Feb 9, 2011)

-Post Deleted-


----------



## Mannix (Feb 9, 2011)

*Just to add*

Just to add, neither of their wings are clipped.. Henry is a clumbsy flier, Dexter is very good at flying..

Would it be a good idea to clip Dexters wings to help tame her?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its a personal preference, but its something I do to work with my fids, my hubby prefers it. Have you tried treats? Trying to bribe them and such? Maybe making them some toys so they can play with them out of the cage? Do they have a play gym they can play on? Do they like veggies? You could make a plate for them when you go to eat and they can eat with you.


----------



## Mannix (Feb 9, 2011)

When me and my BF eat they do have a plate of carrots peas and green beans to munch on, they occasionally get a digestive biscuit each, and of course their main cockatiel mix food once a day. They are always out if I am home, it is just a case of resolidifying my relationship with them I suppose, and taming Dexter 

They have one of the Pets at Home play gyms, a few outter cage perches and the top of my chest of drawers is their "designated area?" next to their cage haha


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Pets at home have gym for them every time i go in there its very little on bird products
Where in uk are you.
Im in the process in bonding my two Taco and Buttercup
Here is a great video that you can try http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTiYpobrG8Q
I got results straight away


----------



## Mannix (Feb 9, 2011)

Im in Lincolnshire, my PAH are limited on bird products yes but I also have another pet shop round the corner that stock some amazing toys and perches for parrots  

I loved the look of some of the PVC Tube and connector play stations and was really interested in looking into that myself 

I have them out now and just had some dinner and Henry came and dragged some Spaghetti off my plate and over my floor, then tattered off across the room pretending it wasn't him (haha) He does make me giggle

They still spend alot of their time sitting on top of their cage just preening.. This is cool right?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yea mine spend their time on top of the cage aswell
I also put a towel on my coffee table and put load of toys, gyms, and food on there so they don't get bored
Im near newcastle (gateshead)


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If they're on top of the cage and preening it means they're comfortable. They may just like it up there! Henry sounds a little mischievous!


----------

